# Split timing



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

with enough feed - you can split all year - but you must use laying queens after the bees have kicked out all the drones for winter - nothing to mate the virgin's with


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

You can technically make splits whenever there are drones available, however the best time is when the bees are naturally swarming. For Louisville April-June. Earlier the better IMO. Once you get into July theres not much food around and its tough for a hive to maintain let alone grow, so we'll need feed and this will attract robbing since there is no natural food available.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think July is too late to do a split, especially if you overwinter in a nuc. You would just have to feed if there is a dearth, and as said above, that could potentially set up a robbing situation but you could use a robbing screen. Keep the small hive warm over winter (wrap it and insulate it) because the cluster will be small. If you bought a queen it'd be even easier.


----------

